# Tag - Do I have everything I need?



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Selling from the US. Does my tag have all the necessary information?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks ok but you may have to say something about bleach use


but check here to be sure

Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it acceptable to leave out an RN number?


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

RN Frequently Asked Questions

_*7) Do I have to use an RN number.?*_
Not necessarily. If your company is in the USA, you may use your company business name on the labels instead of an RN number. The business name is the name that appears on business documents, such as purchase orders and invoices. Instead of labeling the goods with your RN number or business name, the goods may be labeled with the RN or business name of the company that is buying the goods from you. Or they could remain labeled with the RN or business name of the company that is selling the finished product to you, as long as the company is in the USA. Or they could be labeled with the business name of the foreign manufacturer


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Attractive, but not yet compliant (because of the RN/company name thing). Also, you'll want to cover bleach, unless it can withstand all levels of it.

That said, the FTC really need to modernise: an URL is just as good to a customer as company name or RN since they all lead you to the responsible company.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

Applying for an RN number can be done online and is free. I got my number within 2 weeks of application. 

Only very basic information is needed to apply.


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the logo!


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

jlgill said:


> Applying for an RN number can be done online and is free. I got my number within 2 weeks of application.
> 
> Only very basic information is needed to apply.


where can you apply for an RN number at ?

thank you!!!!


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the actual page the electronic application is on:

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS

The following link is some general information. 

Federal Trade Commission


----------



## sarahlynnsmile (Jan 16, 2008)

fender967 said:


> Selling from the US. Does my tag have all the necessary information?


Here is the link for the Federal Trade Commission rules on labeling. They also have universal care symbols that can be used instead of writing.
http://www.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/business/textile/bus50.shtm


----------



## Roly (Jan 12, 2008)

Rico Menor said:


> RN Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> _*7) Do I have to use an RN number.?*_
> Not necessarily. If your company is in the USA, you may use your company business name on the labels instead of an RN number.


Sounds to me like you're fine! It clearly says you DON'T need an RN number if your company is US based.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

Roly said:


> Sounds to me like you're fine! It clearly says you DON'T need an RN number if your company is US based.


I disagree. The process of getting a RN number is so short. I did it about 2 months ago and if you do it online it literally took less then 3 days. I applied for it on a Friday and got it Monday morning in an email. It is simple and worth getting. Why take the risk? In my opinion it makes you look more professional and what if you were to get an offer for a nice wholesaling offer in a big store and they see you don't have the RN number and gives them an excuse to move on to the next line. My advice just do it! Its free and takes up 20 minutes of your time.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Your logo is great. Why not just design your tag with your logo, url etc. And leave the garment info on the shirt tag sewn under yours.

Save you buying different size varients and what if you want to tag something other then a tee? cough up for more tags thats what


----------



## fender967 (Sep 28, 2007)

tonygraystone said:


> Your logo is great. Why not just design your tag with your logo, url etc. And leave the garment info on the shirt tag sewn under yours.
> 
> Save you buying different size varients and what if you want to tag something other then a tee? cough up for more tags thats what


I don't know if you guys checked but this post is almost a year old. I didn't just get a brand tag printed because I didn't want to have my website on the front of the tag. Stores aren't crazy about it being on there at all, but its much easier if it's not right there on the front under the brand.

Also, my tags aren't the same size as the care tag originally on the shirt, so that would look unprofessional. 

As far as saving money on not needing different sizes, the place I got mine printed it would do a min 2000 per template, but even so they charge something like $100 for 2000 and only ~$160 for 2000x4. So I ended up just getting one of each size from S-XL and then getting another 2000 that just have the logo on the front and nothing on the back. I can use those on things other than t-shirts and you don't need an RN of your own as long as the original care tag has an RN and you leave it on.


----------

